# CC musky



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Anybody catching any musky at CC? I haven't seen much info recently about anyone fishing for them there. I was thinking about going out there this weekend for one last shot this year. Since it take about 45 minutes to get there I and I usually work 12 hours a day I don't get much of a chance to get out there and fish. Any body willing to give me some pointers. I'm not looking for specific spots just the type of things I should be looking for. Are they shallow or deep this time of year? will they be in the coves or more in open water areas? I will be fishing from a small boat as well so I will have some mobility on the water.

Thanks


----------



## got2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

I was out crappie fishing earlier this week and caught a muskie on a crappie rig!! he was only about 12" long, but it still counts! lol


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mason is one of several muskie fisherman on this board. What I've learned from him is, most muskies are caught by accident. Lots fishermen catch them looking for bass, he suggested a bucktail if I was looking for them.

Caught of a crappie jig, now thats TOO funny!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I have heard that too. I was planning on bringing a few bucktail along with some bass baits. Kind of ironic that one of the most difficult species to catch is most often caught by accident!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

got2fish said:


> I was out crappie fishing earlier this week and caught a muskie on a crappie rig!! he was only about 12" long, but it still counts! lol


They just stocked the lake a few weeks or so ago. 1800 plus or minus fish of 8 to 14 inches. 
Stocked them at the North pool ramp. Just curious as to where you caught it. I like to see how far they travel and how fast after being stocked.

Bucktails are good baits till the water gets to cold. Fishing has been real tough here lately. We had an outing Saturday, only one fish caught and it was the only fish seen. 17 people all fishing 8 hrs or 130 man hrs of fishing and one fish was caught. Gotta love musky fishin, or you wont do it for very long....


----------



## daytonangler (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a small boat and it is easier to troll than cast........what should I troll to catch bass and hopefully by accident a musky?


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

I fished all day yesterday, doing the multispecies thing with a co-worker. We nailed countless whitebass, saugeye, and crappie. In the morning, we didnt see any muskies. We did get a 37" at dark on a jerkbait. The fish came out of heavy timber.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

My buddy and I were crappie fishing this weekend and he caught one (muskie) on a crappie rig too. We were in the cove just below Harveysburg and the pumping house. Was about 16"


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like I need to go crapie fishing!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't recall saying that most muskies are caught by accident. Most people I know that catch them are targeting them and using 10 to 20 inch baits. They do get caught by accident for sure, but if I led you to believe that I must have misspoke. The 16 incher was no doubt a stocker from the other day that has already made it's way across the lake.


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

What 20" baits are you throwing up there?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not sure of the exact length but the pounders have to be close to 20 inches and some guys use them. almost all of us us the mag dogs and them are pretty long too. If they ain't 20 inches lets just say the almost the size of a 2-3 pound carp. My point is we ain't catching fish by accident.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Marc_Grattan said:


> What 20" baits are you throwing up there?


I would like to know as well. The largest bait I have is a 14" Jake.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

I went out on Cave Run with Gregg Thomas about 15 years ago he was tellin us about different baits guys he knew would use. The one Ive always reminbered was he knew a few guys who would take wood baseball bats cut them in half put a line eye and hooks on the bigg half paint them and use them like that. He told me that u would be surprised at how many fish was caught on these homemade lures. Always thought it woulda been pretty neat to see a musky chase after a big ole lure like that


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

OK I was wrong it's not 20 inches, but this is off tackle Industries site and I do know guys who use them and the musky innovations pounders that are pretty much the same size. 

Fish the Super DTM swimbait with a slow, medium or fast retrieve while twitching and jerking over weeds, on weed edges and on or around structure. The Super DTM swimbait is 8 oz. and comes with a hand cut tail (18 inches with the tail out!).


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

OK...just checking. I know how some guys get 5-6" confused with 12"...lol


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Marc_Grattan said:


> OK...just checking. I know how some guys get 5-6" confused with 12"...lol


We still talking about lures here?


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

marc_grattan said:


> ok...just checking. I know how some guys get 5-6" confused with 12"...lol



l.....m.....a.....o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Photog said:


> l.....m.....a.....o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This thread just took an ugly turn!!!!LOL!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mason52;1300532 said:


> I don't recall saying that most muskies are caught by accident. Most people I know that catch them are targeting them and using 10 to 20 inch baits. They do get caught by accident for sure, but if I led you to believe that I must have misspoke. The 16 incher was no doubt a stocker from the other day that has already made it's way across the lake.


I don't think you did, It was my take on reading your posts and those of other fishermen. I ran into a guy 4 weeks ago that caught an 18" muskie on a white twister tail while he was crappie fishing.

I have driven over 73 and seen muskie hunters casting the LONGEST lures I've ever seen. Looked like they were as long as my forearm. You can see similar videos on youtube.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

you can catch them at the north pool launch.. right off the dock


----------

